# Target Cheese Ball Jar home?



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

I was wondering if I could use this big jar that use to be filled with cheese balls from Target as a home for my new betta. It's an extremely large jar.(& it is now empty) We have a tiny filter that I'm planning on putting in it as well as gravel and a heater.

I was wondering if it would be safe to clean the jar excessively and if it would be safe for my fish.
and if it is, how would I go about cleaning the jar to make sure it is safe?

Here's a picture of the jar.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I personally wouldn't use it, but that's me.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't see why not. It was made for food so the plastic should be non toxic.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't see it, but it should be fine. I know some people use large jars that cookies come in that are plastic. But make sure the heater does not touch the sides or bottom of the jar. It may melt the plastic.


----------



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

How would I clean the jar so that it will remove the excess crums and stuff?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

rinse in hot water, then white vinegar, which will cut the grease. Do that until it's clean, and before you add water for the fish, rinse several times in hot water.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't see the picture, but I want to!:lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Should be fine after you clean it. My only worry is that it would be hard to clean with such a small opening but as long as you can get your hands in it you should be fine.

Heaters don't melt plastic so don't worry about that. If they got hot enough to melt plastic the fish would have severe burns on them every time they brushed past the heater.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Alex09 said:


> I don't see why not. It was made for food so the plastic should be non toxic.


Ummm no, I would NOT base plastic safety on it being for food. There was a Star Wars plate/bowl/cup set that was given to my son as a gift. It was a number 7 plastic, which is not really safe for anything and definitely not safe for food. You have to look at what number the plastic it is before it is deemed safe.

Also, unless the plastic is BPA free, it will still leech chemicals into food/water.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I remember last year someone posted a picture of their betta in this jar... it looked really nice with the gravel and decorations and it's a super cheap option for a home.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I cant see the picture, but as long as it's a gallon or more and you can safely heat it, I dont see why not


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

There's a thread floating around of an empty animal cracker container turned into a betta home. As long as you clean this one properly (I can't see it but I'm sure I know what you're talking about), it should really be fine.


----------



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay, so rinsing w/ hot water then vinegar and then several times with hot water again?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep


----------



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

And for those of you who couldn't see the pic (idk what happened, i guess it got erased) here it is:








it's a pretty big jar. so i think it will be really suitable.


**also, may i use any vinegar or does it specifically have to be white vinegar?
is there a thread anywhere about cleaning a jar for a fish?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's what a figured it looked like.

White vinegar is pretty much what you use for cleaning. It's really cheap, too. Cider vinegar and the different wine vinegars probably aren't a good idea for cleaning with.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think white vinegar works best. I haven't used it, but I don't think dark vinegars would work quite the same.


----------



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay. Thanks guys.

Sorry I'm asking so many questions. I just don't want to get a betta and put him through hell if I don't know what I'm doing, you know?

But does anyone know if there's another method for cleaning it?

and also, the white vinegar method, should i let the hot water sit in it for a bit?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

You can let the water sit, it might help. Considering the fact that cheese balls are fairly greasy, hot water should help loosen it up so you can get it off. 

Don't feel bad about asking questions, better safe than sorry! Everyone here is more than happy to offer you advice.


----------



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you, Capricorn .

& of course, another question: How would I know if the vinegars all gone?
& if it isn't fully washed off will it kill my fish?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think it's _good_ for them, but I'm pretty sure that it won't outright kill them like bleach would.. as long as you give it a good couple rinses in hot water and then let it air dry, you should be in good shape.


----------



## bettagirl28 (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright! Thank you guys for all your help.
I'll be sure to update once I get the jar ready !


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Pictures!


If it turns out nice, I may be heading out to target to get cheesy puffs.:lol:


How much water does it hold?


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

What is the reason you want to use this jar? It would seem much safer to use another option - those inexpensive Kritter Keepers, for instance.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, I have one that I emptied and cleaned and is now holding extra gravel. I am also keeping it just in case I need a quick temporary home should something happen.

I need to re-check it, but on the bottom there will be the recycle symbol with a number in it. Make sure it is the number 5. It seems a bit flimsy to me, the sides scratch too easily, and the sides bow a wee bit when full of water, but it was able to hold water for a whole week without any issues, so it'll be fine.

Getting the sticker off sucks, especially since it leaves behind the goop. A bit of cooking oil on a wash cloth should be able to get it off. After I did that, I cleaned mine with soap and water (yeah, I know, I know) because I had no vinegar or bleach on hand. But, I used literally one drop of soap, and that thing is roughly 2 gallons. I rinsed super well with a lot of hot water. I think I went as far as to rinse it like 3 times a day for several days just to be sure.

IMO, it's not a good fish house, because it is much taller than it is wide. If I were to use it for aquatic puruposes, it'd probably be to QT plants, or maybe as a little shrimp tank.


----------

